# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Numbers

## Knave

I've just begun learning Mandarin Chinese and this is where I've started.
Excuse the circumflexes in place of the hacek in Pinyin. 
〇  l

----------


## firefaerie

- 万万 w

----------


## Alwin

[quote=firefaerie]
When does one use 两 li

----------

